# Guhong edge mod



## gundamslicer (Jan 10, 2011)

Has anyone attempted to mod the guhong like the ultimate lubixs guhong but ended having the cube feel sluggish?


----------



## ruff48 (Jan 10, 2011)

I know how you feel, this happened to me recently. However I believe that it may be just that I did not make the edges as smooth as could be or some extra flash was left over in the cube.

It doesn't necessarily feel "sluggish" but it is different.


----------



## wontolla (Jan 10, 2011)

It shouldn't be sluggish. Perhaps you just removed the lube from the cubies with your fingers when performing the opperation.


----------



## theace (Jan 10, 2011)

I did the mod a couple of days ago. The only time it felt sluggish is when the lube - cyclo, was still wet. Now it's better than ever.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep got better after loosening and crc I think the crc melted it to be more smooth


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 10, 2011)

New problem... Anyone have half a layer pop with it?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 10, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> New problem... Anyone have half a layer pop with it?


 Tighten the tensions LOLOLOLOL. 

I tried out the edge mod, and it reduced some friction.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 10, 2011)

Mines actually really tight cuz I dont like loose tensions


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 10, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Mines actually really tight cuz I dont like loose tensions


 
Tight with half a layer pop...:O


----------



## Chapuunka (Jan 10, 2011)

Maybe you modded too much.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 10, 2011)

Nah they look normal but I was thinking to do the v5 mod after but now I think it's not gonna work as planned...
It only pops when I do r u u' r'


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 10, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Nah they look normal but I was thinking to do the v5 mod after but now I think it's not gonna work as planned...
> It only pops when I do r u u' r'


 
Then just don't do that finger trick.


----------



## kpcube (Jan 10, 2011)

I had the same issue and its the core/ screws apperently cheaply made. I replaced my core and I have "looser" tensions and it no longer happens. the A-1 or A-V both great.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 10, 2011)

Will the MHz one work?


----------

